# Current Nexus 7 deals?



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

Looking to buy another Nexus 7 as a gift. Just wondering if there were any deals going on for the 16gb.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

The normal $199 is a deal in itself in my opinion

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

Couple of weeks ago an ebay store had the 16GB with a free case and free shipping for $250. Was looking for something similar. And yes $200 for the 8gb is already one hell of a deal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just don't get the 8gb. Go for the 16 or you will regret it. I got the 16gb and I love it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedarthraider (Apr 22, 2012)

Sam's Club has the 16gb for $246 and they sell a 2yr warranty for $19.99.


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Newegg has the 16gb for 17? Which might be cheaper than Google if they don't apply sales tax like Google does.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

I sold my 8gb for the 16gb go with 16gb.


----------



## joshua.worth (Jun 14, 2011)

Kpa2727 said:


> I sold my 8gb for the 16gb go with 16gb.


What?

Sent from my HTC One V


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

joshua.worth said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V


He needs to use commas lol. He said that he sold the 8GB he originally had and got a 16GB. He wants the OP to get the 16GB


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Got mine from Wal-Mart. $246 and used Bill Me Later. Bought one early as a Xmas gift for my girlfriend. I wanted to get it activated before 9/30 so she'd have the $25 Google Play credit and Transformers movie. One word of warning (and I even contacted Google about this): When you activate the device under the user's ID, they get the emails from Google welcoming them to the device and in this case, that you have a $25 Google Play credit.

You don't want to know how hard this was getting this activated so that she has no idea what she's getting for Xmas. It was a pain, but it got done.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

32gb for $244 free shipping

http://dealsea.com/view-deal/74624

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

